# whats DWA snake fits into this criteria?



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

hey wondering whats the least venomous DWA snake ?
not fast
best for beginners to DWA
and genuinly not as agressive as others


im not getting one im just wondering ? 
Thanks
Ismail


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

least venemous varies. do you man loest toxicity level or lowest injection level? i hear some snakes have quite toxic venom but cant deliver it very well o its fairly harmless to people.
when you say calm dwa, obviously thre will be some no no like mambas and taipans but i would imagine most species has calm and aggressive animals within it


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

sorry well basically thest first DWA to get really i was thinking somehting like

Sistrurus miliarius
Cerastes cerastes 

they seem pretty cool and apparently cant kill you and viperkeepers video the 
Sistrurus miliarius
are pretty cute lol


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

Trimeresurus malabaricus, what i have read it's got similar strength of venom as the Hognose, but they are front fanged.

they are the only dwa snake i want.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

to the OP, do a search, this topic crops up virtually every month. as for a toss up between a Malabar Pitviper and a Hoggie?

this is from the WCH clinical toxinology pages for Trimeresurus malabaricus

Clinical Effects 
*General: Dangerousness *Unknown, but potentially lethal envenoming, though unlikely, cannot be excluded. 
*General: Rate of Envenoming:* Unknown but likely to be moderate 
*General: Untreated Lethality Rate:* Unknown but lethal potential cannot be excluded 
*General: Local Effects*Local pain, swelling, bruising & bleeding 
*General: Local Necrosis *Insufficient clinical reports to know 
*General: General Systemic Effects *Insufficient clinical reports to know 
*General: Neurotoxic Paralysis *Unlikely to occur 
*General: Myotoxicity *Not likely to occur 
*General: Coagulopathy & Haemorrhages *No reports of coagulopathy, though related species can cause bleeding problems 
*General: Renal Damage *Insufficient clinical reports to know 
*General: Cardiotoxicity *Unlikely to occur 
*General: Other *Insufficient clinical reports to know

Treatment 
*Treatment Summary *Bites by this species cause moderate, possibly major local & systemic effects, including coagulopathy/bleeding. Urgently assess & admit all cases. Antivenom therapy is probably the key treatment, especially for coagulopathy. 
*Key Diagnostic Features *Local pain, swelling, blistering, necrosis + coagulopathy, bleeding 
*General Approach to Management *All cases should be treated as urgent & potentially lethal. Rapid assessment & commencement of treatment including appropriate antivenom (if indicated & available) is mandatory. Admit all cases. 
*Antivenom Therapy *Antivenom is the key treatment for systemic envenoming. Multiple doses may be required

Now tell me that's on a par with a Hognose? Where on earth did you hear that load of sh*te?


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> to the OP, do a search, this topic crops up virtually every month. as for a toss up between a Malabar Pitviper and a Hoggie?
> 
> this is from the WCH clinical toxinology pages for Trimeresurus malabaricus
> 
> ...


sorry is this aimed 2 the OP not me yes ( im a bit slow today lol)

and i know this crops up every so often but im trying 2 find out whats the EASIEST (if you can say that) to keep


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

In terms of husbandry? A Western Diamondback rattler, absolutely bulletproof, keep 'em warm and dry.............and they'll love you for it. However in terms of temperament, strike range, nasty effects of envenomation...................not a good idea. Most will give you a warning that you're p*ssing them off............one or two won't.

They're all a piece of cake to keep.......................... until you have to open the viv to feed, clear out cr*p, change water etc.

A lot of the _Trimeresurus_ species have fairly weak venom(it'll still ruin your week and leave you very sore and swollen and sorry for yourself), but they can be prone to impaction, require high humidity and can be sods to get to drink (hence the impaction)

There are no "easy" ones............every one of them will screw up your health for a while if they bite you, some will leave you with more fingers on your gloves than you have on your hands, even if you do get antivenin.


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

oksowhat would you reccomend toa first time HOT's keeper ?


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Now tell me that's on a par with a Hognose? Where on earth did you hear that load of sh*te?


A book in my college libary. i think it was from Snakes of India, The Field Guide. So i asumed what it said in there with just the mild swelling it was similar to the hoggie.


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't wish to be condesending, but it seems that you are looking for a DWA snake that isn't dangerous. Why not save yourself the hassle of getting a Dangerous Wild Animals License (Dangerous being the operative word) and keep some of the species that fit your criteria perfectly, but are not DWA.

David.


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

noimjust curious what youguys think is the best DWA to kepp


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

The best one to keep is whatever one you have decided that you really like. The one that you have researched, asked about, read about and seen in another person's collection and got the benefit of their experience with.

There are as many different answers to this question as there are keepers


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

DavidR said:


> I don't wish to be condesending, but it seems that you are looking for a DWA snake that isn't dangerous. Why not save yourself the hassle of getting a Dangerous Wild Animals License (Dangerous being the operative word) and keep some of the species that fit your criteria perfectly, but are not DWA.
> 
> David.


You beat me to it. I love the look of many DWA species and have great respect those who keep them but I have chosen not to. But what i do know is that dangerous means dangerous and unless you are wholly committed and confident then its best to steer well clear.


----------



## milsom (Nov 14, 2008)

Was it the Glock or the Beretta we said was the least dangerous gun?


----------

